# Exceed RC 6-Ch 2.4Gh Radio/Windows7 Issue



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

There is another thread currently running on the opinions about the RCS Beltrol system. Let me make it clear that I think all the products that Tony produces are top quality and are, in most cases, an excellent buy.

However, the Exceed 2.4Gh radio may be a different story. At this time time the radio's software is not compatble with Windows 7. When I plugged my Exceed Tx into my Windows 7 HP computer to program the Tx the computer did not acknowledge its existence. After searching the web I found the following thread: Windows 7 problem. Pay particular attention to what "Iflylow" had to say about no driver now and one not being developed. I think he is the techie for the Hobbypartz.com internet site. It seems like the Exceed radio system will program if you have Windows XP or Windows Vista, but not with Windows 7. I do not know if the more expensive Spektrum DX5 e will work with Windows 7. If you do not have windows 7, nor are thinking about upgrading to Windows 7 then buying A Beltrol system can be an excellent buy, but otherwise a person, IMHO, would be wise to think twice before buying a Beltrol System.

Bill


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The RCS - BELTROL system was designed to work with, and has been tested with, four different brands of 5/6 channel 2.4 GHz stick Radios. 
A. Spektrum DX5e.
B. Planet Twister.
C. E-Sky
D. Hobby King. Which is also sold under other brand names including Exceed & Copter-X.

It works with all four of them.
All four of them have different servo pin outs and require a specialised instruction sheet for each brand.

*The RCS - BELTROL system does not require any programming using a computer by a customer. Period.* 

Of the four brands of R/C systems listed above, A, B & C do not[/b] require any computer programming to function with an RCS - BELTROL R/C control system. They have regular switch type servo reversing. In fact they cannot be plugged into a computer at all.

Brand D (Hobby King etc) does require connecting to a computer IF[/b] it is necessary to check that it is set to Mode # 1, Mode # 2 or, if the servo reversing is set incorrectly. They sometimes come set for use with helicopters which mix the servo outputs and would totally confuse the RCS - BELTROL operating program.

Bill is having a problem with his RCS - BELTROL system which I was asked to supply via a dealer, for use with upgrading an older EVO-3 system that was going to be used with a Spektrum DX5e, not an EXCEED R/C.
That meant from the outset, Bill was trying to work with incorrect wiring instructions. I sent another wiring sheet suitable for an EXCEED but that turned out to be also incorrect as the version of the EVO-E3 is an old one and is not really upgradeable.
I do not have a drawing that has both his older version of the EVO-E3 and the EXCEED R/C RX pin outs.
I suggested that Bill try checking the TX with his computer and that is when we discovered that it is not Windows 7 compatible, so at present it cannot be checked.
Therefore, I have asked Bill to return the RCS - BELTROL system hardware to me and I will set it up correctly for him. All it will take to correct this situation is for me to get the system back.

Once I have had a chance to get it right I am sure Bill will be pleased with his purchase.

Although the EXCEED hardware works just fine I am loathe to recommend it above any of the other brands.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony, 

I've been looking at upgrading some of my older R/C installations given the the many new options available in the 2.4GHz market. I found your explanation very enlightening and informative, not just in response to the original post, but from a general product perspective. 

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to add my 2 cents to this because I posted on the other post, I asked Del if he could upgrade one of his old systems to the 2.4, I e-mailed him and we talked about it, I am very electronically challenged, so I rely on both Del and Don Sweet(RCS dealer I use) for there opionon on electronic stuff, between Del, Tony and his dealers, there service to me is of the best I have ever seen in this hobby(including some other people on MLS), they post on here and stand behind there products 100%. So I hope in the future if anyone is thinking of upgrading to the 2.4 system, talk to these people before you do it, because they will give you the best advice with THEIR products and the products they recommend.

Sorry for the rant, I really like the people we have on MLS to help people like me.

Tom H


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm waiting for the guy on the Windows 7 thread to pop up and tell you to run Linux instead of Windows... 

(ducking out now) 

Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have field tested the Beltrol system with the DX5e system significantly. You do NOT need a computer to program the Beltrol Spectrum control system. Many operators got the opportunity to try it out last September, at Martys, using my F3AB Rio Grande passenger set.










On a different, but related note [WIN7], I wonder if the Phoenix sound software will be compatable with my new laptop. 

JimC.


----------

